# SvS PB12+ versus PC13-Ultra for Home Theater only



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I own a SvS PB12+ right now and I m thinking of replacing it. Would a PC13-Ultra be a upgrade or downgrade? I ONLY use my subwoofer for Home Theater movies, NOT for stereo at all.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The a PC13-Ultra is a definite upgrade over the PB12+.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely it will be an upgrade... I would even say a significant upgrade.

I had two PB12-Plus/2's and went to two PC13-Ultra's and the difference was very noticeable. :T


----------

